# Some T-Mac pics



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Just messed around in photoshop. I've got 3 versions, which is your favorite? I may get one printed and framed for my room.

Stylized color









B&W









Black & white with color accents


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Here's the original.


----------



## Kyakko (Aug 14, 2002)

Can you imagine what Bradley's life is like with that picture constantly floating around?


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

i like the original


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

red accented


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

The orginal is by FAR the best, because the rest of them are very blurry!


----------



## Samael (Sep 1, 2005)

I like this pic better 

http://www.sketkar.com/albums/RandomStuff/horserider.jpg


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

I like the middle one the best because in the other two where the Rockets jersey appears orange he looks like Stoudemire...


----------

